

Ask HN: I can has cofounder? - modernise

Hello there, I'm Jesse, http://jessecrockett.com.<p>I have an idea for #3, "New news." http://ycombinator.com/ideas.html.<p>I'd love to communicate with the likeminded.<p>I am out on the range, and I'd rather you be the hacker and I be the developer, though I could move to Chicago or Boston w/o much trouble.<p>Thank you.
======
kd0amg
_I'd rather you be the hacker and I be the developer_

What exactly do you mean by this distinction?

~~~
modernise
That is a good question. Would you rather be the CEO or CTO?

~~~
spokey
Which one is "hacker" and which one is "developer"?

~~~
modernise
They are the same. It was meant to draw you out. It seems to be working okay.
In reality I need only a great personality for the how-to A/V. It would be
great to work beside a quality hacker, especially if this hacker is head-over
in love with the world and all its deep flaws. Yeah?

------
phreanix
Might help to have some sort of contact info.

~~~
modernise
crockett.jesse@gmail.com

Aim/Skype: tefflox

